# Sales Engineering jobs in Qatar



## sams (Nov 19, 2010)

Due to the downturn in UAE in the construction area, a friend of mine is looking to relocate to Qatar.Does anyone has contacts with companies for jobs in Qatar, in sales within the construction, projects or oil and gas sector?

Would appreciate any advice, leads or job network agencies information if anyone has recently moved there or have been researching for options.


----------



## Baabaa_inthedunes (Oct 16, 2011)

sams said:


> Due to the downturn in UAE in the construction area, a friend of mine is looking to relocate to Qatar.Does anyone has contacts with companies for jobs in Qatar, in sales within the construction, projects or oil and gas sector?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice, leads or job network agencies information if anyone has recently moved there or have been researching for options.





sams said:


> Due to the downturn in UAE in the construction area, a friend of mine is looking to relocate to Qatar.Does anyone has contacts with companies for jobs in Qatar, in sales within the construction, projects or oil and gas sector?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice, leads or job network agencies information if anyone has recently moved there or have been researching for options.


hi! he should definately check these sites:

wwwdotgulf-timesdotcom Gulf Times – Qatar’s top-selling English daily newspaper on the left side look for classifieds click on it then daily newspapers wll come up.. he has to click several times..it took me 2-3 days to figure it out...

all the posts require NOC but do not let that discourage him. One company might be blown away and might issue a visa.

issuing a visa takes forever by the way...

/snip/

I do not know if the following websites will be useful to ur friend however its worth a try:


QatarDuniadotcom 
gulfdotjobs-career-listingdotcom/categories/Education-And-Teaching-Jobs/]Education And Teaching Jobs - Gulf Career Vacancies and Employment Opportunities - Education And Teaching Jobs Bank
wwwdotallqatarjobsdotcom Jobs in Qatar - Oil Jobs, Engineering, Construction and Finance - All Qatar Jobs

Goodluck to ur friend.. 


(it did not allow me to post so I included the dots I added u because it owuld not allow me to post here so I thought I pm u. However I couldnt either so I added u..


----------

